

What's Missing in Internet Explorer 10 - chrisb808
http://cbateman.com/blog/whats-missing-in-internet-explorer-10/

======
mtgx
I wouldn't hold my breath for WebGL appearing even in IE11. Whatever Microsoft
is saying, the "security" of WebGL is _not_ the main reason why Microsoft is
not the adopting it - not even close. Just like security is also not the main
reason why Apple is not allowing other JS engines on iOS.

The lack of support for XP, which is still like 40% of the market, means
Chrome is still by far the most secure browser on XP, which is something
companies who aren't going to get new PC's and Windows licenses anytime soon
should start considering.

No full screen API, no Web Audio API, and no WebRTC (and no Opus either) are
also very regrettable omissions.

